# Special Hynotherapy Chat Thursday June 14



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am having a special hypnotherapy chat for those done with the program Thursday June 14 at 7:30 EST. Thanks hope to see you there.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Super!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:I wish I could make it, but I don't get home until about an hour later. I'll see if I can make it this Sunday, though. I got my new computer, and have to figure out where to plug the headset in!Have fun Thursday.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All,We have ordered our new computer so I should be closer to joining in again







Best RegardsMike


----------

